# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Mare of Easttown

## kent1994

Is anyone else watching Mare of Easttown on HBO Max? A little dark, but a gripping series.

----------


## andynap

> Is anyone else watching Mare of Easttown on HBO Max? A little dark, but a gripping series.



Filmed in my backyard

----------


## Dennis

> Filmed in my backyard




wow!

Did they pay you?

Do they show your tomatoes?

----------


## andynap

> wow!
> 
> Did they pay you?
> 
> Do they show your tomatoes?




Figuratively

----------


## Dennis

> Figuratively



The pay or the tomatoes?

----------


## stbartshopper

I believe it is filmed in the suburbs of Philly- NW? 
HBO Max is one we do not subscribe to.

----------


## andynap

It was filmed in Chester County, PA.

----------


## JEK

> It was filmed in Chester County, PA.



Please post a photo.

----------


## andynap

> Please post a photo.



HBO Max

----------


## NancySC

> I believe it is filmed in the suburbs of Philly- NW? 
> HBO Max is one we do not subscribe to.



No, the real Easttown is west of Phila, close to the Main Line where we came from, next township over from Radnor Twp.  Some poetic license at play by the writer.

----------


## kent1994

Mare was filmed in many suburban Philadelphia locations including, Coatesville, Downingtown, Wallingford and Chadds Ford. Kate Winslet apparently fell in love with Wawa convenience stores while filming the series.   :cool:

----------


## NancySC

> Mare was filmed in many suburban Philadelphia locations including, Coatesville, Downingtown, Wallingford and Chadds Ford. Kate Winslet apparently fell in love with Wawa convenience stores while filming the series.



I digress, loved staying at the Robert Morris Inn long time ago with great dinners.  I hope the town has retained the character of a small village.  Friends in Rehoboth kept their boat/trawler there for years.

----------


## kent1994

Nancy very little has changed. Our house is very close to the Robert Morris Inn near the end of the Strand on the Tred Avon River.

----------


## JEK

I enjoy watching people vaping on the stream.  What a show!

----------


## JEK

Lots of Rolling Rock too!

----------


## andynap

Kate Winslet said she would love a second season

https://www.phillyvoice.com/mare-of-...YNXci8mosd7W5E

----------


## kent1994

Youse wernt to Ridley an dint even get heogees whas wrong witcha 

Kate said the accent was difficult to learn.

----------


## andynap

> Youse wernt to Ridley an dint even get heogees whas wrong witcha 
> 
> Kate said the accent was difficult to learn.



Thats a little exaggerated. I dont know anyone who talks like  dat.

----------


## stbartshopper

We have very good friends who live in Chester Springs. Is that area part of Chester County? They own rolling hills, a beautiful stream, pond, horses, farmland and lreside in an eighteenth century era home.

----------


## JEK

Apparently so

Screen Shot 2021-06-16 at 8.26.57 AM.jpg

----------


## andynap

> We have very good friends who live in Chester Springs. Is that area part of Chester County? They own rolling hills, a beautiful stream, pond, horses, farmland and lreside in an eighteenth century era home.



Yes Chester Springs is in Chester County. The county has a lot of farmland, horse farms and open country. Kennett Square provides most of the mushrooms to the U.S.

----------


## NancySC

> We have very good friends who live in Chester Springs. Is that area part of Chester County? They own rolling hills, a beautiful stream, pond, horses, farmland and lreside in an eighteenth century era home.



A beautiful part of Chester County.  The hospital in West Chester for many years has run Chester County Day in the fall, each year a different section, a DIY driving tour or could do by bus then, not sure about now.  A great way to support the hospital, also to learn about & see the varied towns, villages of the county, gorgeous scenery.  We too have friends in Chester Springs with old farmhouse, barn,stables for horses where we went years ago to a 'meet my horse' cocktail party, then to dinner at a private golf club.  I believe the O'Donnell's also lived in Chester Springs.

----------


## andynap

https://www.phillyvoice.com/wawa-mar...WhAhjkbAY2mgoQ

----------


## JEK

https://apple.news/A4HnNKawhQ7WJF4rhdC3BRA

A638C069-A30F-4D03-8BB4-3378DFDD5C1A.jpg

----------


## kent1994

I'm not at all surprised. I'm already looking forward to another season.

----------

